# Hilton Grand Vacation Management



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 6, 2019)

I’m having a situation and am seeking advice. As I posted before, we are going to Hawaii this summer. I’ve worked for over a year on this extensive trip. It all started with a presentation package offered by Hilton for Hawaii. I bought it. They told me the choices of resorts I’d be able to pick from. They told me when to call to reserve the resort I wanted. I called last year in July, made my final payment, and reserved at Hilton Hawaiian Village, the guy on the phone agave me a reservation number and I noted everything meticulously. 
Now a few weeks before our trip, the tour dept calls to verify the tour date and they say we will be staying at the Doubletree! I am so livid. They say they have no reservation for me at the Hilton Village anywhere.  I did NOT pay the package price to stay at the Doubletree! I spoke to some manager who sounded less than optimistic to help me. She said she would pull the recordings of my conversations and I told her to please do so. She said she would call me today and she did not. I called back and they said to give her 72 hours. 

I’m just at a loss. I have planned so carefully because I wanted to make sure we got the resort we wanted. I paid a hefty price for 5nights6days and I didnt do this all for a hotel room. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. I’m almost in tears. I know there’s way worse stuff going on in the world and I feel selfish for being so upset but I just don’t like when companies take advantage of me, especially when I spent so much time and care to plan a perfect trip.


----------



## brp (Jun 6, 2019)

What does it say on your reservation? We've done a couple of these and there is a link to a site that contains the details for the reservation, including where we're staying. This was

https://concierge.hiltongrandvacations.com

Presumably you have the same link?

Cheers.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 6, 2019)

The reservation from the email does not match the reservation number the guy who booked it gave me. I have his name and extension but I cannot get in touch with him.


----------



## Panina (Jun 6, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> The reservation from the email does not match the reservation number the guy who booked it gave me. I have his name and extension but I cannot get in touch with him.


When did you get this confirmation?  When you booked? Or just recently?

Keep insisting but have other options you will accept and can ask for,  if there are no units available.  There are other hgvc properties.  If I am not mistaken the doubletree they booked you in is a few minutes away and they also have suites.  Did they book you in a suite or hotel unit?

Being you have a reservation number keep insisting they find it and being you have a reps name they should be able to find it.

I too would be upset.  Either you were booked incorrectly from the start or they canceled it for some  reason and rebooked you at the Doubletree.

Let us know what happens. Sorry you have this problem so close to your trip. Hgvc is a good company and I hope they will fix it and make you happy.


----------



## brp (Jun 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> When did you get this confirmation?  When you booked? Or just recently?



Yeah, I was thinking this same thing. Was a reservation email sent when you made the reservation. If so, presumably at that point it didn't match the number that you were given over the phone. If so, it does appear that an error may have been made up front.

But, yes, keep trying to get the person who booked this.

Cheers.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 6, 2019)

Panina said:


> When did you get this confirmation?  When you booked? Or just recently?
> 
> Keep insisting but have other options you will accept and can ask for,  if there are no units available.  There are other hgvc properties.  If I am not mistaken the doubletree they booked you in is a few minutes away and they also have suites.  Did they book you in a suite or hotel unit?
> 
> ...



I called when they told me the booking for July 2019 would open and that was on July 10, 2018. I don’t have an email with the res# that he gave me, he gave it to me on the phone call. It only has the confirmation # of the package I bought.  I specifically called when they told me because I had to book those dates to back up to other dates at other resorts we will be staying at. And when I booked it I also paid the remaining balance. This is why I know for a fact that he made the reservation for me at the HHVilliage and I wrote the res # down and all the info from that call.

I called several different agents and no one has that res #. They just said I will have to wait.

I’ll take any other resort but I don’t want a hotel. I have a two hour presentation and I want my kids at the resort amongst other things. I will let y’all know what happens.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 7, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I called when they told me the booking for July 2019 would open and that was on July 10, 2018. I don’t have an email with the res# that he gave me, he gave it to me on the phone call. It only has the confirmation # of the package I bought.  I specifically called when they told me because I had to book those dates to back up to other dates at other resorts we will be staying at. And when I booked it I also paid the remaining balance. This is why I know for a fact that he made the reservation for me at the HHVilliage and I wrote the res # down and all the info from that call.
> 
> I called several different agents and no one has that res #. They just said I will have to wait.
> 
> I’ll take any other resort but I don’t want a hotel. I have a two hour presentation and I want my kids at the resort amongst other things. I will let y’all know what happens.



I am sorry that your plans don't seem to be working out for Honolulu.  I have these thoughts:
First, of all the Hilton Hawaiian Village is 8 huge buildings. 3 of them are totally timeshare, 1 of them is a mix of timeshare and hotel and 4 of them are hotels.  Therefore, if they said you were reserved at the Hilton Hawaiian Village it could have been in a hotel room, not a timeshare.  

Second, the agent who you spoke with on the phone and confirmed the Hilton Hawaiian Village, could have meant that your TIMESHARE PRESENTATION, is confirmed at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  Many of the agents are sales focused, therefore, they are selling you a TIMESHARE PRESENTATION which is what they get primarily paid to do and get commission for so that was his most important focus.

Third, and perhaps most important, we have stayed at both the Hilton Hawaiian Village and the Doubletree.  We are booked this coming winter at timeshares at the Hilton Hawaiian Village and choose the Doubletree for 5 nights before using Hilton Honors points before our timeshare stay.  While the Doubletree is NOT the Hilton Hawaiian Village location wise it does have an advantage.  Gold and Diamond Hilton Honors members get free buffet breakfasts at the Doubletree.  These are not ordinary buffet breakfasts.  We at so much breakfast as well as lunch food that we didn't need anything else until dinner.  My husband and I both get free buffet breakfasts.  I don't know if that extends to your entire family.  Call the doubletree and if it doesn't perhaps you can negotiate that it does from the Hilton Timeshare Presentation people to make you happy.  I don't know how many are in your family and how much you eat or expect to pay but breakfast and lunch, but in Waikiki for 5 days with taxes and tips it could approach $1000.  Also, the Hilton Hawaiian Village is just a block away from the Doubletree.  One of the advantage of the Hilton Hawaiian Village is the great pools right on the Ocean.  You can walk over and use most of the pools.  However, the Paradise Pool which was built with the Grand Waikikian is a heated pool with slides and great for kids.  You need access cards to get in there.(unless you sneak).  Perhaps you can negotiate access cards if you can't negotiate for free breakfast at the Doubletree.  

Finally, enjoy your vacation you will be in Hawaii.  We have always enjoyed ours no matter where we stay.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 7, 2019)

I hope everything works out for your vacation.  You can also use this as leverage when you attend the mandatory presentation, it will be easy to just say no thanks after the way your reservation was mismanaged.

We stayed on the package deal, 5 nights for $699 way back in 2001 and ended up purchasing.  That was after getting the dreaded x68 room in Lagoon Tower next to the stairwell.  The hotel with daily maid service a breakfast buffet sounds like its not such a bad compromise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brial05 (Jun 8, 2019)

We have used these promotions in the past and similar happened to me in Florida but I found out about it well enough in advance to have it corrected. 
The last time we did this ... I wanted dates that were out of the window ... the agent was nice ... So I let him have my payment and told him I would wait to book dates and let the window open up ... the agent told me he would make a note to call me ... it was going to be a few months ... I said 'sure'.

That same agent did call me that very exact day the window opened (Thanksgiving week) and we booked our promo stay ... very nice!

Those agents are driven to sell the stay ... the stay itself they much don't care as you don't have to book with them right away.

I agree that perhaps he never had what you wanted .... or perhaps he made himself a note to get you what you wanted ... but never did, then was later in a jam. Could also have been that what you wanted was not on offer for that promo for those days.

I hope all works for you and I do hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 9, 2019)

Update: Raul from HGVC called me and said that he fixed the problem and we will stay at Hilton Hawaiian Village. He saw my Instagram post where I reached out to anyone that could help. The manager I spoke to originally that was supposed to get the recordings never called me back. Raul said I would get an email conformation but that was yesterday and I still haven’t received it.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 9, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Update: Raul from HGVC called me and said that he fixed the problem and we will stay at Hilton Hawaiian Village. He saw my Instagram post where I reached out to anyone that could help. The manager I spoke to originally that was supposed to get the recordings never called me back. Raul said I would get an email conformation but that was yesterday and I still haven’t received it.



That's great that you will be able to stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  As I mentioned before, the location of the Doubletree is not comparable to the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  However, did Raul say you were going to be staying in a Timeshare or a Hotel Room at the Hilton Hawaiian Village?


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jun 9, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> That's great that you will be able to stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  As I mentioned before, the location of the Doubletree is not comparable to the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  However, did Raul say you were going to be staying in a Timeshare or a Hotel Room at the Hilton Hawaiian Village?


He did not say. Maybe I should contact him back. I still haven’t received the email he promised


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 9, 2019)

Get confirmation with an email.  That way you will know what you got.  Unless it is specifically noted, a lot of those promos do not have you stay at the timeshare property, but at a nearby hotel.  

You keep assuming your staying in the timeshare not a hotel rooms, but get that confirmed in an email.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jul 8, 2019)

Well just an update: Hawaii is amazing! We ended up being placed on the hotel side in the Tapa building. Not what we are used to but we are fine. We had the management bring us up a microwave. I am still talking to the timeshare side about how this confusion could have happened. I’m sure I will get no resolve on getting moved over to that side but it’s to be expected when buying into a package. We won’t let it ruin our trip. It’s amazing here! Love the city and look forward to Ko Olina next week. Thanks for all of the help and input. I tried to upload pics but don’t know how.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 8, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Well just an update: Hawaii is amazing! We ended up being placed on the hotel side in the Tapa building. Not what we are used to but we are fine. We had the management bring us up a microwave. I am still talking to the timeshare side about how this confusion could have happened. I’m sure I will get no resolve on getting moved over to that side but it’s to be expected when buying into a package. We won’t let it ruin our trip. It’s amazing here! Love the city and look forward to Ko Olina next week. Thanks for all of the help and input. I tried to upload pics but don’t know how.



The Hilton Hawaiian Village is fantastic.  We have stayed on both sides and the only thing that is better on the timeshare side is that we get a kitchen so we eat most of our meals in the condo.  We usually stay in a Studio so it is even smaller than some hotel rooms, however, you are in Honolulu with so much to do we are out most of the time having fun so the room is insignificant.  We will be there in January.  Ko Olina is also very nice, however, you will need a car to do anything outside of the resort.  The advantage at the Hilton Hawaiian Village is that we can stay for a very long time without a car.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jul 8, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> The Hilton Hawaiian Village is fantastic.  We have stayed on both sides and the only thing that is better on the timeshare side is that we get a kitchen so we eat most of our meals in the condo.



Yes. I need that kitchen. For health reasons I cannot eat out all the time  But they did bring me a microwave.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Yes. I need that kitchen. For health reasons I cannot eat out all the time  But they did bring me a microwave.


That is great that they brought you a microwaves so you didn't need to eat out all the time.  We only have a microwave and a toaster for cooking and heating in our Studio in the Lagoon Tower but with the small refrigerator, small sink, dishes, bowls, silverware, and paper towels we spend many days eating all our breakfasts, lunches and 1/2 our dinners.


----------



## brp (Jul 10, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is great that they brought you a microwaves so you didn't need to eat out all the time.  We only have a microwave and a toaster for cooking and heating in our Studio in the Lagoon Tower but with the small refrigerator, small sink, dishes, bowls, silverware, and paper towels we spend many days eating all our breakfasts, lunches and 1/2 our dinners.



Bacon and eggs are quite easy to make in the microwave. We do this at Disney on all trips.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 10, 2019)

@brp Thanks for a good reminder!  Scrambled eggs in a coffee cup is easy. I should have done this at our most recent visit to Ritz Residences on Maui. I don't think anyone ever used the 2 burner cook top and frying pans and it was complicated to use!


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Jul 11, 2019)

Really? I’ve never done that how?


----------



## brp (Jul 11, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Really? I’ve never done that how?



Scramble 'em up. I add a little water for fluffiness, salt, pepper. Then I nuke for about 3 minutes (I do two 90-second bursts to look, but not really necessary) and evaluate. Often takes another 60-90 seconds. Done. And very hot!

Bacon is just about as easy. A little work with the grease, but not bad.

Cheers.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 14, 2019)

I am having a similar issue.  I've purchased a presentation package (offered after I called to confirm a reservation) for 4 days/3 nights in Las Vegas for $225 (refundable when we attend the presentation plus a $200 credit for a future Hilton hotel stay).  The initial offer for the package was that it would be at the Boulevard on the Strip within the next six months.  I told the salesperson I wasn't interested as we have stayed there before (and would be two days later in fact) and already had a full travel schedule booked for the next 6 months.  I told him that if he could guarantee me the Elara and also give me one year to book then I would be interested.  We were already planning on going there for a larger family event at US Thanksgiving next November.  He said he would have to check with the manager.  After a few minutes on hold he came back on and said he could do both things - so I took the bait.

I called and scheduled our package, but the confirmation e-mail just stated a Las Vegas Resort rather than the Elara.  I created an account online and it is now showing they have booked me into the Boulevard (our presentation though is at Elara).  I called to complain and they said there is nothing they can do but I could keep calling back to see if they would have availability open up at Elara.

I feel this is a bait and switch, but definitely not the end of the world.  On the positive side they've given me an easy excuse not to buy ("why would I trust anything Hilton says when they lied about a simple package?") and I think I'll have fun making the salespersons life completely miserable during our presentation.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 15, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> I am having a similar issue.  I've purchased a presentation package (offered after I called to confirm a reservation) for 4 days/3 nights in Las Vegas for $225 (refundable when we attend the presentation plus a $200 credit for a future Hilton hotel stay).  The initial offer for the package was that it would be at the Boulevard on the Strip within the next six months.  I told the salesperson I wasn't interested as we have stayed there before (and would be two days later in fact) and already had a full travel schedule booked for the next 6 months.  I told him that if he could guarantee me the Elara and also give me one year to book then I would be interested.  We were already planning on going there for a larger family event at US Thanksgiving next November.  He said he would have to check with the manager.  After a few minutes on hold he came back on and said he could do both things - so I took the bait.
> 
> I called and scheduled our package, but the confirmation e-mail just stated a Las Vegas Resort rather than the Elara.  I created an account online and it is now showing they have booked me into the Boulevard (our presentation though is at Elara).  I called to complain and they said there is nothing they can do but I could keep calling back to see if they would have availability open up at Elara.
> 
> I feel this is a bait and switch, but definitely not the end of the world.  On the positive side they've given me an easy excuse not to buy ("why would I trust anything Hilton says when they lied about a simple package?") and I think I'll have fun making the salespersons life completely miserable during our presentation.



I would not be as happy with the outcome as you are and I will explain why.  This thread started with a member being given the Doubletree instead of the HHV for their stay in Honolulu for their presentation.  While that was a disappointment, it is a very short easy walk from the Doubletree to the HHV.  However, the difference between staying at the Boulevard Resort rather than the Elara is great.  We stay at the Elara all the time without a car.  The Elara is in Planet Hollywood in the Center Strip with easy walking to so many of the major hotels and the ability with a longer walk particularly at night to great areas a little North and South of the Center Strip.  We don't view the Boulevard as walkable to most of the strip, and since there is a large area with no activity South of the Boulevard Resort it might not be walkable at all at night.


----------



## brp (Jul 15, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> I would not be as happy with the outcome as you are and I will explain why.



I can certainly understand not being happy about this (either case, really). But I'm not sure that there's much to be done except to learn the lesson that what is in writing matters, and what any company representative says verbally that they will "try to do" or "make happen" is not solid. At the very least, ask for them to send a written confirmation after. One could certainly cancel, of course but, beyond that, there is little actual leverage based on verbal assurances.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 15, 2019)

brp said:


> I can certainly understand not being happy about this (either case, really). But I'm not sure that there's much to be done except to learn the lesson that what is in writing matters, and what any company representative says verbally that they will "try to do" or "make happen" is not solid. At the very least, ask for them to send a written confirmation after. One could certainly cancel, of course but, beyond that, there is little actual leverage based on verbal assurances.
> 
> Cheers.


Since the phone sales people don't have control over the inventory, unless they have been given the units to market like "the next six months at the HGVC on the Boulevard" which was the initial offer, there is probably nothing that can be done.  When I make travel plans they are usually far in advance and for an extended period of time so canceling the 3 night stay for this promotion could disturb my other plans and cost me more if I canceled.  I would rethink my entire vacation plan and make my decision on what I would do based on what I wanted to do for my entire trip.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 16, 2019)

I fully agree the BLVD is not walkable - especially at night. The main reason I requested the Elara was because I am genuinely curious about the property (I’ve never stayed there) and want to learn more about the HGVC system as I’m considering a purchase there (resale of course) and unsure whether Elara would be a better fit than the BLVD. We were going to be staying in Vegas anyways for that Thanksgiving long-weekend so the “free” accommodations made this a win-win. 

We’ve owned in the Vistana system for many years now and I think HGVC would be a good compliment to our existing portfolio - particularly as my BIL owns a timeshare in Vegas and we’ve been spending a bit more time down there. 

This coming weekend be my fourth trip to Vegas in the past 12 months - so I’ve had plenty of exposure to the strip lately. To be honest most of my time on that November stay will be with my in-laws (my parents have agreed to babysit the kids!). Our in-laws will be staying at the Grandview and I plan on doing some hiking in Valley of Fire so we will need a car anyways. I’m pretty good at finding free strip parking for when we’ll be hitting some shows.

Like I said - not the end of the world but it doesn’t leave me with a good feeling about the company overall. Perhaps I should stop by the Elara sales office and ask to speak to the manager this Sunday.  Just not sure whether it is worth the effort and time.  

It was interesting to note that the agent I spoke with this week said that there was a note from when the package was sold that the Elara was the preferred location - so they were aware of it - they just are choosing not to honor it.  




Tamaradarann said:


> I would not be as happy with the outcome as you are and I will explain why.  This thread started with a member being given the Doubletree instead of the HHV for their stay in Honolulu for their presentation.  While that was a disappointment, it is a very short easy walk from the Doubletree to the HHV.  However, the difference between staying at the Boulevard Resort rather than the Elara is great.  We stay at the Elara all the time without a car.  The Elara is in Planet Hollywood in the Center Strip with easy walking to so many of the major hotels and the ability with a longer walk particularly at night to great areas a little North and South of the Center Strip.  We don't view the Boulevard as walkable to most of the strip, and since there is a large area with no activity South of the Boulevard Resort it might not be walkable at all at night.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 16, 2019)

What troubles me is that while they don’t control the inventory my other request (1 year use) was noted and honoured without me having to ask. They could also see that the original request had been for the Elara. The sales agent put me on hold for a lengthy period of time to talk to a manager. I bought the package in December and then booked during the first week of January with no apparent issues. 

I only called in this week as I’m looking to book flights and I wasn’t able to log in to view our package details (I always verify the hotel dates and locations before booking flights) - turns out the agents mistyped our last name so the system could not match our confirmation number (despite me being a Honors Gold member for many years). 

As I mention in my other post - it won’t derail our plans too badly as we were going to be there anyways. Just leaves a bitter taste for HGVC. 



Tamaradarann said:


> Since the phone sales people don't have control over the inventory, unless they have been given the units to market like "the next six months at the HGVC on the Boulevard" which was the initial offer, there is probably nothing that can be done.  When I make travel plans they are usually far in advance and for an extended period of time so canceling the 3 night stay for this promotion could disturb my other plans and cost me more if I canceled.  I would rethink my entire vacation plan and make my decision on what I would do based on what I wanted to do for my entire trip.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 16, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> What troubles me is that while they don’t control the inventory my other request (1 year use) was noted and honoured without me having to ask. They could also see that the original request had been for the Elara. The sales agent put me on hold for a lengthy period of time to talk to a manager. I bought the package in December and then booked during the first week of January with no apparent issues.
> 
> I only called in this week as I’m looking to book flights and I wasn’t able to log in to view our package details (I always verify the hotel dates and locations before booking flights) - turns out the agents mistyped our last name so the system could not match our confirmation number (despite me being a Honors Gold member for many years).
> 
> As I mention in my other post - it won’t derail our plans too badly as we were going to be there anyways. Just leaves a bitter taste for HGVC.



It is great that this is not derailing your plans.

The salesman and sales manager did what they had to to get the sale.  We all have experienced this with the timeshare industry as well as in other industries.  The sales people may not be HGVC employees but a contractor marketing the timeshare presentations.  Many timeshare companies and destination clubs use marketing firms for the booking so they only pay commissions and have no employees to concern themselves with.  They could extend the 1 year use without issue.  (as long as you go they get their commission even if it is some months later)  However, you can't be put into an accommodation that is not available since HGVC has already used or will be using for members using their points.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 16, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your issues. Usually they try to accommodate us but perhaps availability is low. We also prefer Elara over Blvd for the location although both properties are nice. At a minimum, I would demand that the presentation give a tour of the property so you can see if you like it or not.

HGVC is different than Vistana. The system is very points-oriented so inventory is more fluid than Vistana; you don't need to own to stay at Elara. So get the best deal for the points in Vegas at one of these properties: Flamingo, Elara, Paradise, Strip (Blvd) and user your club points to stay at Elara because Vegas availability is very good. We got a great deal on 7k point Paradise but use our points (the equivalent of Vistana SOs) to stay at Elara (or Hawaii!)  We will probably never use our home resort. We also own resale Vistana and find it is a good complement to HGVC locations. (Hopefully Marriott won't mess with success on Vistana).

Good luck!


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 8, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> What troubles me is that while they don’t control the inventory my other request (1 year use) was noted and honoured without me having to ask. They could also see that the original request had been for the Elara. The sales agent put me on hold for a lengthy period of time to talk to a manager. I bought the package in December and then booked during the first week of January with no apparent issues.
> 
> I only called in this week as I’m looking to book flights and I wasn’t able to log in to view our package details (I always verify the hotel dates and locations before booking flights) - turns out the agents mistyped our last name so the system could not match our confirmation number (despite me being a Honors Gold member for many years).
> 
> As I mention in my other post - it won’t derail our plans too badly as we were going to be there anyways. Just leaves a bitter taste for HGVC.



Well - the "concierge" called to confirm our stay.  I asked about whether there was any new availability at Elara and they said there was - so they switched us over from the BLVD!  

Only downside is that they are no longer doing tours for non-owners at Elara so we'll have to drive over to BLVD for our 2 hour session.  

Overall I'm pleased.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 9, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> Well - the "concierge" called to confirm our stay.  I asked about whether there was any new availability at Elara and they said there was - so they switched us over from the BLVD!
> 
> Only downside is that they are no longer doing tours for non-owners at Elara so we'll have to drive over to BLVD for our 2 hour session.
> 
> Overall I'm pleased.



Congratulations. 

We are new HGVC owners and are staying at Elara this Thursday and Friday night using open season cash rates. It’s a staycation. We wanted to try Elara (first time) and we are going to a Journey concert Friday night. 

Like you, we received a call from the concierge, and were invited to a 60 minute owner presentation. The main attraction for us is she said we would be shown the various room types. Should be interesting.  Of course we will not be tempted to buy from them.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Oct 9, 2019)

mjm1 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> We are new HGVC owners and are staying at Elara this Thursday and Friday night using open season cash rates. It’s a staycation. We wanted to try Elara (first time) and we are going to a Journey concert Friday night.
> 
> ...



Congrats on your ownership. You will enjoy this for years to come. 

For your presentation, please update us as to what they are building on the higher floors.


----------



## mcsteve (Oct 9, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> they are no longer doing tours for non-owners at Elara so we'll have to drive over to BLVD for our 2 hour session


Last time we did an owners update in Vegas (2 years ago) they said they only did presentations at the Blvd location and no longer did tours at Elara.  That was fine with us as Elara is our home property and but we usually stay at the Blvd location.  This made it easier to close the presentation at 90 minutes since we did not need to time our departure with a bus ride.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Oct 11, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> Well - the "concierge" called to confirm our stay.  I asked about whether there was any new availability at Elara and they said there was - so they switched us over from the BLVD!
> 
> Only downside is that they are no longer doing tours for non-owners at Elara so we'll have to drive over to BLVD for our 2 hour session.
> 
> Overall I'm pleased.


Make sure you get that n writing in your confirmation email or it could still end up not being true. I’ve learned from my experiences


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 11, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Make sure you get that n writing in your confirmation email or it could still end up not being true. I’ve learned from my experiences



It's confirmed.  I got the e-mail and it is showing up in the app.  I've learned my lesson!


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 11, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on your ownership. You will enjoy this for years to come.
> 
> For your presentation, please update us as to what they are building on the higher floors.



Our presentation at Elara was only 60 minutes and the sales rep wasted a lot of the time talking about how good of a sales rep she is and how she helps her customers. The entire focus was on getting us to Elite, converting our points to HH points, and using them to pay for all of our travel expenses. Right!! She never asked us about our travel habits, interests or what else we own. She proposed a 1BR equal to 7,000 points that would requalify our resale unit for only $53k. I didn’t ask but I assume about $20k of that was to requalify our unit. No matter, we weren’t buying. It was very low pressure.

She showed us the presidential suite on the 57th floor (?) that has 4 bedrooms and a sitting area that jets out from the rest of the building. Very nice space. However, when I asked about what they are building on the higher floors, she just said everything was already built out. I didn’t pursue it any further.

We are staying in a studio on the southern facing side of the resort. It overlooks the pool, part of the airport runway and Marriott’s Grand Chateau. The unit is very spacious for a studio and has a dishwasher, but only a small refrigerator.

Best regards.

Mike


----------

